

The New Establishment 2013 - thrush
http://www.vanityfair.com/business/2013/11/new-establishment-2013

======
thrush
related: [http://blog.ycombinator.com/paul-graham-and-yc-alums-
feature...](http://blog.ycombinator.com/paul-graham-and-yc-alums-featured-in-
vanity-fairs-the-new-establishment-2013)

discuss:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6510663](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6510663)

